# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Hemsin - Öamlihemsin

## atoybil

KUZEY ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

HEMşİN - üAMLIHEMşİN 
üte yandan bazı yazarlar HEMşİN halkının İSLAM'ı kabul etmiş Ermeniler olduğunu öne sürer ki, bu iddia bugünkü Hıristiyan misyonerlerin işlemeye, diriltmeye çalıştıkları husustur. Ermeni tarihçi LEWOND, "bu Ermeniler'in AMATUNİ hanedanına mensup hükümdar HAMAM ile geldiklerini ve BİZANS İmparatoru 6. KONSTANTİN zamanında (780-797) TAMBUR'a yerleştiklerini" söyler. (trc. Chahnazarian, Paris, 1856, sf. 162) CLAVİJO ise "bu şehrin HAMAMşEN(HEMşİN) adını aldığını" öne sürer. (1403-1406, St. Petersburg, 1881, sf. 383) Bu kişiye göre kendi beyleri ARRAQUİEL'den (ARAKEL) memnun olmayan halkı, İSPİR Beyi'ne tabi olup İSLAM'ı kabul etmişlerdir. Bir HEMşİN sözlüğü KİBşİDZE tarafından neşredilmiştir. 

Bu tür bir iddiayı RUSYA'da iken duymuş, ve HEMşİN'in RUSLAR ve TüRK CUMHURİYETLERİ'nde tanınmasına hayret etmiştik. Başka hayret ettiğimiz bir iddia da, "ARARAT'ın (AĞRI DAĞI) ERMENİSTAN'da olduğunu" sanmalarıydığ şimdi anlıyoruz ki, bütün bunlar, okullarda okutulan ve RUSYA'nın 100 yıllık ERMENİ politikasına dayanan SOVYET TARİH ANLAYIşI'nın bir sonucu imiş!.. 

Bizim HEMşİN, üAMLIHEMşİN'den tanıdıklarımız var. Hepsi sarışın ve yeşil gözlüdür. üoğunluğun böyle olduğu düşünülebilir. Halbuki Ermeniler esmerdir. İkincisi, her iki yazar da kitaplarını şARK MESELESİ'ninortaya çıktığı, yani OSMANLI topraklarının bölüşülmesi planlarının yapıldığı günlerde yazmıştır. Tıpkı bugün misyonerler tarafından, "Siz TüRK değilsiniz, zorla MüSLüMAN yapıldınız," propogandası yapıldığı gibi, o günlerde de TüRKİYE'de yaşıyan halkların TüRK değil, Ermeni, Kürt, Laz, üerkes, Sırp, Rum olduğu işlenmekte, bölücü milliyetçilik amaçlıyan kitaplar yayınlanmakta idi. Bizim inancımız iddianın kasıtlı olduğudur. 

Belirtmek gerekir ki, bugün bütün HEMşİN halkı Müslümandır. "Bir tek HOPA'lı olanlar arasında Ermenice bilenler olduğu" ALMAN kökenli İSLAM ANSİKLOPEDİSİ'nde belirtilmektedir ki, araştırmak gerekir. Sözü edilen HEMşİNLİ ve HOPALI vatandaşlarımız hem son derece dindar müslüman, hem de vatanını seven kimselerdir. 

Bu durumda , bu kişilerin atası Ermeni olsaydı da, farketmezdi!.. ünemli olan VATAN'A HİZMET'tir. O yüzdendir ki, OSMANLI padişahlarına da (çoğunun anası ecnebi ve Hıristiyan kökenli olmasına rağmen), ve ihanet eden, isyan çıkaranlar hariç ecnebi kökenli müslüman sadrazamlara, paşalara bir diyeceğimiz yoktur. 

Kaldı ki, Cem Karaca, Cem üzer gibi tanınmış kişilerin de anası Ermeni'dir. Bunları ancak ülke aleyhine bir faaliyette bulunurlarsa, kınarız. 

email: [email protected]

----------

